# No sew accesories



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

I found this great site today while surfing the internet for rat related DIY accessories. Sure, this is a sugar glider site, but I'm sure any rat would LOVE these items. I figured I'd share this link, because rat toys can be expensive and sometimes it really is easier to just whip up something like this.  Most only require hooks and fleece.

Included on page [all are no sew];
Rept Gear
Pouch
Corner Hammock
Braided Rope
Bonding pouch
Cube
Shelf Hammock
Matress
Ring Toy
Trampoline
Cage Cover
Mesh Bridge
Mesh Shelf


Click for fun stuff!


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow, that's a pretty nifty site! I really appreciate anything I can make myself, and at minimal costs. 

That shelf hammock seems like an especially good idea!


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

There is also a series of Youtube videos on no-sew accessories:
http://www.youtube.com/user/paulandashia


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Video's usually lose me, haha. I do better when I can look at a picture and get a basic idea then I can pretty much wing it from there, but go back to the instructions if I get confused. The ones on that site are particularly simple.


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

I am having a heck of a time finding swivel clasp hooks! I searched like 5 different sections of our Wal-Mart and no one even knew what I was talking about. I'm going to go check Hobby Lobby next, but does anyone know what isle to look for these in? (It said jewelry making, but that's not really an isle at most places.)


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Well, when I make any of these things I'll probably just tie them up with strips of fabric [like I usually do]. I would say where stuff for lanyards and stuff like that are. Maybe print of a picture of one to show them?


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

Walmart does have packages of rings and snap hook thingys. They aren't with the fabrics, they are in the craft area. Anyway they are a little on the small side but they work great to hang hammocks and stuff with.


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

Yea, I went to Walmart and bought a bunch of those today. I got a pack of assorted different kinds of clips (40 split rings, 30 lanyard hooks, and 10 "8" shaped keyrings) for about $4. I thought it was a pretty good deal considering a pack of 6 split rings cost about a $1.50 by themselves.


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

I was wondering if rats will chew on the loose ties that are on a lot of these things, and if so, will it make that much of a difference? I'm just wondering if I should just go ahead and sew my things I'm making or just make with the tying.


----------



## this_wallflower (Apr 19, 2009)

That trampoline looks awesome, I bet rats would love that. As soon as I move the babies to a bigger cage, that's what I'm going to do


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Well, I think rats will eventually chew on EVERYTHING you give them. My boys particularly love to tear the stitching out of their cubes that I spend HOURS hand sewing. So I figured this would be a good alternative as it doesn't have stitching and isn't too difficult so if it does get ruined it will be less tragic, haha.

I already made two of the trampolines last night for when my CN comes! They turned out pretty nicely [used ribbon instead of plastic chain].


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Corpseflower said:


> Well, I think rats will eventually chew on EVERYTHING you give them.


Mine don't really chew.


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Well, you're very lucky. I wish mine wouldn't chew.


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

I've made a few of the no-sew things--a hanging tube and a couple of hammocks. So far they haven't chewed on the fringe. They do chew on the fleece shelf liners a LOT.


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

I put a little pouch in there for my boys and they immediately starting chewing. XD

I made them a little hammock as well. I haven't seen them in it yet but my boyfriend said he has.


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

I made [two of each of these, one for the boys and one for the girls] a cube, a rope, a trampoline, a corner hammock, and a hammock. My ratties haven't chewed anything yet, and seem to be enjoying everything quite a bit.


----------



## this_wallflower (Apr 19, 2009)

Things I learned last night:

No sew accessories are not as easy as they look!

I just did something really simple: I cut out a piece of fabric about 24 inches long and 6 inches wide and cut the strips into each of the short sides and knotted it together so it was like a short fat tube hammock. I sat it on their shelves and pinned it with extra large safety pins to the cage bars so it's like a little cave. 

The babies are sleeping beneath it but I think they get too hot sleeping together inside fleece anyways. But Odie, my older solo male, who has shunned all things "bedding" that I've offered him, and prefers to sleep straight on his shelf or on newspaper, LOVES it. I've never seen him take to a new addition in his cage so quickly!


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

Here's the one I made. The finding that I got were a bit small so I just tied it to the top for now. I left open two of the sides and put a slit down the middle so that they can climb inside it as well.










So far they seem to love it. They mostly hop in and out of it. I've never actually seen one sleep in it yet. 

And the first thing they did when I put it in was chew on the dangling parts.


----------



## shinzo-chan (Apr 2, 2008)

Aw wow! This is really cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Is the cube as complicated to make as it looks?


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Not really. But I altered it a bit, instead of leaving one side open I just cut a hole in the front. It's basically just a whole lot of tying.


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

I made my first cube this morning  The only part that was hard was figuring out what they meant at step 18 lol But yea its all pretty easy


----------

